# What is your Holster of choice?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Trying to determine whats best for my Glock 23/Gen4 in terms of comfortable positions, concealment, ease of taking it off, safety and such. I normally don't wear a belt, but looks like I'll start having to do so. Also I wear all shirts outside my pants. I want to get a good one, but don't want to drop 50-100 bucks on something that I don't like and many of my friends don't carry, so I cannot "test" theirs. What works for you, what do you like/dislike about a particular holster that you have tried/used?


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

miami classic for winter and cotton leather for edc


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer a wallet holster for my everyday concealed carry. Here is one that I like:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

kyletx1911a1 said:


> miami classic for winter and cotton leather for edc


The issue with the Galco Miami Classic Horizontal Shoulder Holster,besides the $160ish price, is that the muzzle of the Glock would be pointed at whoever is behind you. And we all know how Glocks just discharge all by themselves. When you do draw the gun, you have to be careful not to shoot yourself in the artery, or sweep innocents. I do like mine for driving in a car though.

I have homemade kydex, Tagua leather quick draw open top belt holster, . I use a Uncle Mikes IWB holster that's $15 , it's comfy, but difficult to reholster and the trigger isn't real protected in the flimsy fabric.

You'll probably wind up with a drawer full of holsters you don't use until you find a good one.

Raven concealment and Crown Holsters make qualtily kydex


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have the galco for my beretta fs92 9m. for my m&p 9 i went with a cheap assed uncle mikes as as i can put that on my left. i also went galco for my sr22 ruger. for my M&p 40 got uncle mikes as well. and my walther ppks is something custom that came with it. i am also going galco for the springfield milspec 1911 45. but that that point im running out of spots on my belt and have slings for my rifles. even the ruger 10/22.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I carry a Glock 23 on duty and use a Blackhawk Serpa , also have a similar type made by Taurus that came with my 1911. It's comfortable,safe, and easy to draw from.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I carry my pistols (mostly my 92FS these days) in a variety of holsters. I prefer and find an open top 2 slot the most comfortable to wear throughout a day and fast to draw from. But even wearing the belt through the loops around the outside of the holster which pulls it in tighter it still prints on all but the loosest shirts of heavy material. So I wear IWB's most of the time and a Blackhawk black leather IWB with open top most. It pulls the pistol in tighter and sits lower so the print is much less. Not as comfortable to wear all day, but it has to be. In winter/fall when I can wear a coat no matter how light over my cover shirt, thanit's the OWB 2 slot every time. It's hard to find a good open top 2 slot for a 92FS/M9,(I'm also a lefty) but the one I got from Tagua leather is great and was a great price for top quality also.

 TAGUA GUN LEATHER


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm also partial to Gould and Goodrich holsters


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a Blackhawk Serpa for owb and Galco summer comfort for iwb.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Asking what my holster of choice is kind of like asking what kind of clothes I like best. It depends on the occasion.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

concealment solutions Black Mamba

Concealment Solutions - Custom made concealment holsters


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I have 3 holsters I use for personal protection. First is IWB type by Cross Breed Super Tuck, second is a OWB which is a Galco Concealable Belt Holster Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters and a Galco Jackass shoulder rig Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters. Now I have these to fit 3 guns but in the case of the shoulder holster I simply change the magazine holder and holster using the same straps to use with 2 different guns. I carry the OWB, IWB and Shoulder rig with a 1911 compact, OWB with a Taurus PT111 Pro only and a PT 92 in shoulder holster only. I choose based on dress at time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Asking what my holster of choice is kind of like asking what kind of clothes I like best. It depends on the occasion.


The clothes in the avatar will work


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The clothes in the avatar will work











Paddle holster before a gf and I went out to do a OC photo shoot a year or so ago.









Inner thigh


----------



## Aircustom (Nov 17, 2012)

Wouldn't want to get caught in a dark alley with u lattice lol


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Paddle holster before a gf and I went out to do a OC photo shoot a year or so ago.
> 
> Inner thigh


As nicely dressed as you are there, I hate to say it, but you might find it hard camouflage and coverage for the woods. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

Obviously not everyday clothing. Like I said the top one was for a photo shoot, the bottom one was going to a party. Typically I am a jeans and tshirt girl.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Asking what my holster of choice is kind of like asking what kind of clothes I like best. It depends on the occasion.


That pretty much sums up my answer. There are different holsters I wear on a regular basis and a lot of it depends on what I am wearing clothes wise that day. When I am at work, there is my Bianchi Accumold "Wonder Woman" belt, short of the "Magic Lasso" of course,with a Accumold High Ride forward canted holster for my 1911. No concealing that baby or the fact that you are carrying! The back up to my duty rig, is a cheap nylon holster with light padding that attaches through the velcro flaps that hold my Threat Level IIIA vest closed that holds my PT-99. If I am wearing a suit I have a shoulder holster rig simular to the Galco Miami but it orients the muzzle of my 1911 down and two mags on the other side to kind of balance out the weight. Then most of the time I usually I opt for a SOB holster that does a great job of hiding my 1911. I really like this one a lot cause if I am accosted I can always have the option of reaching behind myself and producing my wallet or the business end of my 1911 without raising any alarm until its too late for the "opposition party"!

This is usually something that your just going to have to play around with until you find something thats comfortable and something that works. Thats something is probably going to cost you a little jingle too more times than not.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lattice said:


> Obviously not everyday clothing. Like I said the top one was for a photo shoot, the bottom one was going to a party. Typically I am a jeans and tshirt girl.


I know, I was just playing. Jeans and tshirts are actually part of my bugout rig. The way I see it, there's two types of needed camouflage, in the wild and in the city. A person may need both. Just depends on what happens and where they may need to blend in.


----------



## Counterintelligence (Nov 12, 2012)

Lattice said:


> View attachment 638
> 
> 
> Paddle holster before a gf and I went out to do a OC photo shoot a year or so ago.
> ...


You know..I was thinking about getting an inner thigh holster. could I see more of yours...the holster I mean Okay, maybe that was inappropriate.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

I have leaf gear in my bag and in my truck. Quick change and doesn't add a bunch of heat to ya. Solves the problem real easy.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Blackhawk SERPA for vests, chest rigs and war/duty/gun belts.

Safariland Level III drop legs.

Concealed is Blackhawk Italian leather with built-in spare mag holder.

For basic pistol holsters, for semi-autos I use Blackhawk ballistic nylon with attached mag holder, or Uncle Mikes Sidekicks. I don't wear those -- they just protect the guns from moments of being only human and dropping them on hard surfaces.


----------



## celticdad98 (Nov 9, 2012)

Holsters and carry options depend on the season as well as location. When I lived in AZ I was pretty limited in the size of gun I could comfortably conceal. Now that I live in VA I have a lot more options.

But I have to agree with Lattice!



Lattice said:


> Asking what my holster of choice is kind of like asking what kind of clothes I like best. It depends on the occasion.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I use SERPA holsters for tactical style rigs (drop legs, vests, paddle, etc). Safariland would be nice, but very pricey. Might pick one up when I upgrade to a better 1911, but until then, it's SERPA. 

For concealed carry, I use either a sholder holster and a jacket, or a IWB holster at the 4 o'clock position. I currently have a Galco King Tuk for my 1911, and a Front Line IWB holster for my Jericho 941/Baby Eagle.


----------



## celticdad98 (Nov 9, 2012)

I realized I never answered the original question......my leather of choice is Mitch Rosen (Express Line), I've had his leather for years and it wears really well. 

Summertime in AZ I would carry a Ruger LCP in a cheap Uncle Mikes pocket holster, cause it's hot as hell. I really like my S&W 442 in an Galco ankle holster when it's jeans and a t-shirt. When it really cools off I can carry however I want.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

SnapSlide | Crossbreed Holsters - SnapSlide

or:

OWB Belt Holster Ruger SR 22 Black/right :: JacksonLeatherWork.com


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

midtnfamilyguy said:


> I carry a Glock 23 on duty and use a Blackhawk Serpa , also have a similar type made by Taurus that came with my 1911. It's comfortable,safe, and easy to draw from.


Blackhawk Serpa III is the best holster made in the last thirty years! Same with the off duty Serpa.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Paddle holster for the MilPro or pocket holster for the TCP 738.

Going to splurge for some nice leather holsters this coming year, assuming there is a this coming year.


----------



## SilentNightPrepper (Dec 6, 2012)

In case any LEO's are curious, I do have a permit. 

Galco (nylon) ankle for Beretta Tomcat,

Serpa for Glock30+FN5.7 retention isn't for everyone but I like to ride motorcycles. Someone hits you on purpose it's great to know when they turn around to run you over again they won't be shooting you with your own gun. 

Galco Paddle IWB, for Para P-1045, 
Anytime you get a IWB holster it's important to make sure it fits in your pants (unless you wear BDU's all the time like me (adjustable waist).. I use to wear small of back on motorcycle until someone punched me there, while after that got a pickup which horribly uncomfortable. 

Love cross-draw while driving for my Taurus Judge..

It's always nice to have options. 

I also have a triangle shaped pack from 5.11 that has a detachable waistpack, which let's me put a full size .45 in the waistpack and a AR-pistol on my back. 

Comfort matters a lot, after that retention is super important, I find it easier to defend a gun grab with a high-ride holster but that's personal preference. I hate shoulder Holsters, but that's preference to lol.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

How 'bout a belly band or smart carry rig? No belt needed..comfort is questionable


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I use a Serpa for my XD and a Crossbreed IWB for my Taurus 24/7 OSS. I also ordered this for my XD. https://www.kholster.com/products.php?cat=Infinity+Tuckable+Holsters


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

SilentNightPrepper said:


> In case any LEO's are curious, I do have a permit.
> 
> Galco (nylon) ankle for Beretta Tomcat,
> 
> ...


I would guess that like myself most of the LEO's here dont think permits are something the constitution requires.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would like to think most LEOs here do not care, as there are no statutes requiring a carry while posting permit. :mrgreen:

Sorry, I think I over caffeinated, this morning!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

OWB: Blackhawk Serpa (Springfield XD-40, 1911)
CC: Remora (Sig P238, Springfield XD-40, 1911) <--99.9% of the time)


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

I carry my SR40 in a Crossbreed supertuck and from time to time I shoulder carry the .357 in a Barsony. I carry a P345 Ruger in a Blackhawk IWB.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another loaded question. Depending on how I am carrying and what .My DeSantis (brown)












US made IWB tuck is outstanding and the long the weapons in it the better it forms to it Low cost effective .I will as make a plug for a man in TN that makes the for you . Price is on par with others his work is top of the line and they are molded holsters The black one is one of a few I have it is an IWB tuck you can swap it from a clip to a loop type retainer depending on your needs. His gun belts are the best you pay but they are what you need and last a life time. He will also refit them for you free if you lose weight.
Gun Holsters
And then there is the Kangaroo carry I use this with my SR9C it has it's place some women like it rather than the Bra carry.
Kangaroo Carry


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Another loaded question. Depending on how I am carrying and what .My DeSantis (brown)
> View attachment 893
> View attachment 894
> US made IWB tuck is outstanding and the long the weapons in it the better it forms to it Low cost effective .I will as make a plug for a man in TN that makes the for you . Price is on par with others his work is top of the line and they are molded holsters The black one is one of a few I have it is an IWB tuck you can swap it from a clip to a loop type retainer depending on your needs. His gun belts are the best you pay but they are what you need and last a life time. He will also refit them for you free if you lose weight.
> ...


Great links, Smitty. I've been shopping for an OWB.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sr40ken same companys make great out of waist band also. With CC I have pretty much gone all tuck there are just so many out there I never did like the Nylon ones no madder what they callit have tried them . They are all in the bad idea box.
Except one from Uncle Mikes I use for a 6 inch barrel 357 OWB open carry on rare occasions


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

King Holsters for $25.00







KingHolster.com

Perfect? No.
But for $20 to $25? Well worth the money. Even if all you do is learn how to carry and then upgrade this is the holster to start with.
I bought mine two years ago and it is my every day carry holster IWB over my right butt cheek.


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

Serpa for open carry, Crossbreed Supertuck for concealed. Both carry my PT24/7 Compact. Love 'em both; they're very comfortable to me.


----------

